# Fluval 105 Media Baskets



## Bio-Orb (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello everyone, as this is my first post here please allow for my ignorance in all things filters.
I have always used internal corner filters but with my shiny new five foot tank I bought a Fluval 305 and have been so impressed with it that all my smaller tanks are now being upgraded, the last is a new 105, in the media trays the bottom one had the sealed bag of carbon and the blue mesh tray and the top one the sealed bag of ceramic rings and the media column lid...I always put the ceramic rings at the bottom and the carbon in the middle followed by the nitrate remover in the top with a polishing mat in the three stage set up....am I right in thinking that the ceramics should be at the bottom, the carbon at the top with the little blue tray holding a polishing mat and then the top basket cover...the next to useless manual just says empty the sealed bags into the trays that they are shipped in, but all three filters had them in differing positions.
The five foot tank is crystal clear by the way...its just these smaller filters that I need to get right.
Thank you.
Duncan.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You said it right. I would do it the way you suggested. 

I always just ran bio media (Eheim Substrat Pro) in all the media baskets, kept the 4 sponges in the sponge chamber, and then hooked up a Lustar Filter Max I on the intake as a prefilter and polishing pad. This keeps your filter chamber shrimp/small fish safe and your filter can go months in between cleanings).

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## Bio-Orb (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you, I had half an idea but just wanted to be sure so I thought it wiser to ask for help.
This one is for my "growing on" tank which currently has a shoal of neon tetras, a baby gold angel fish and three baby honey gourami's...soon to have a couple of blue shrimps to keep the detritus and algae down.
I have plans afoot for two five foot tanks to take up some space in my brick built shed, one for plant growing as my little terrors the cichlids keep uprooting and eating the plant life in my main tank and the other for breeding angels...but that is a year away yet.
I have a "quiet" tank where the bullied fish go to recuperate..don't laugh but there are two fan tailed goldfish in there and even though they are huge the frightened beaten up fish are soon great friends with these gentle giants who love the warmer water and have done so for years, I just have to keep an eye on the nitrate levels...their water by the way has a pink hue...I used red brick as building blocks for hiding holes and it stained the water just like heavy peat bog wood stains the water brown..I did some major water testing but found all the pH levels to be absolutely fine.
Duncan.


----------

